# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Свидетельства исцеления молитвой.

## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Доброго здоровья всем преданным Господа Кришны! У меня был случай, когда несколько раз в жизни я получал исцеление тела по молитвам. Хотя, может быть, это просто совпадение, ведь как говорят некоторые священные писания, болезнь сама приходит и сама уходит в свое время, в соответствии с кармой живого существа. И молится об этом особого смысла нет. Но с другой стороны, есть примеры из священных писаний, когда Господь прощал и исцелял людей по вере и молитве. А также есть некоторые люди, которые свидетельствуют, что они получили исцеление по молитвам и вере. Есть ли преданные здесь, которые получили исцеление тела? Если есть, отзовитесь! Благодарю.

----------


## Эка Пранешвари дд

Да, у меня стало улучшаться здоровье, когда я стала ходить в Храм, читать Маха-мантру, слушать лекции,  есть прасад, служить.

----------


## Маричка

> есть примеры из священных писаний, когда Господь прощал и исцелял людей по вере и молитве. А также есть некоторые люди, которые свидетельствуют, что они получили исцеление по молитвам и вере.


После того не значит по причине того.После молитвы можно исцелиться особенно если перед этим сходить к хорошему доктору и принять правильное лекарство. Что конечно же послано Богом и лекарство и доктор.

----------


## Юра-веда

> После того не значит по причине того.


И не значит также обратного. 
Молитва - сильнейшее лекарство. По своей жизни вижу как идёт исцеление на всех уровнях (на здоровье не жаловался). 
Информация - трансцендентна. Она действует на самом причинном плане. В каждом слове заложен потенциал. 
Слова могут как убивать, так и лечить. 
Был случай, когда, более 12 лет тому назад я приехал на Урал в гости к давнему другу. Мы сидели компанией за накрытым во дворе его дома столом. Через дорогу жила соседка, чернокнижная бабка (мусульманского толка). Друг заметил её и сказал, что она вышла и бормочет-начитывает (эта завистница славилась своими делишками). Я не придал значения. 
Но потом, через пару дней в области груди началась боль. По приезду от него, с дальней дороги, я вовсе слёг. Сердце болело. 
Перед поездкой одна знакомая дала мне книгу Сытина - с целительными настроями. 
Лежал я лежал. Чем дальше, тем становилось тяжелее. Вспомнил о книге и начал читать настрои. И чудо! Буквально через 20 минут я уже не мог лежать, сел. Потом ещё через 30-40 минут встал. ...
Боли в сердце присутствовали ещё несколько месяцев, но справился с ними при помощи одной йогической практики.   

Молитва же - это больше чем просто слова, это связь, общение.

----------


## Маричка

Чудо не надо.Нужен четко поставленный диагноз например слепота или рак и затем справка от врача об исцелении.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Чудо не надо. Нужен четко поставленный диагноз например слепота или рак и затем справка от врача об исцелении.


Это и будет чудом.

Лично я врачей не люблю и держусь от них подальше. Так что справки не будет. "А без бумажки мы букашки"

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Вот вспомнил, была у меня история - зуб заболел. Вроде несильно, особо не мешает, но всё таки ноет и ноет... А времени идти к врачу не было никак. Ну я на утренней службе я попросил Туласи Махарани что-то с этим сделать, потому что иначе пришлось бы отменять какое-то служение ради визита к стоматологу. Через несколько часов прошло.

Но таких историй у преданных сотни в общем то...

----------


## Маричка

> Но таких историй у преданных сотни в общем то...


Лечиться надо у врачей тех кто "не любит" врачей в итоге те же врачи долго откачивают в реанимации.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да, действительно, наверное сотни примеров есть. 

Маричка, вы не понимаете, о чем эта тема )
О том, как иногда и без врачей Кришна или Вайшнавы помогают. 
*У тех, занят в служении Кришне*, карма сгорает. Слышали о таком? 

Молитва - это один из методов преданного служения - _ванданам_.
Но скорее под ванданам имеется в виду молитва, прославляющая Кришну или Его преданных. 

А в случае исцелений правильнее будет говорит об _атма-ниведанам_ - полном предании себя на волю Бога. 

Кто были примерами таких преданных, кто помнит?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У меня есть пара примеров внезапного исцеления преданных (с астмой и растяжением голеностопа), но поскольку почитала про санкиртану, вот история не про исцеление, а скорее про веру, молитву и полное предание (связано это), история наших дней.  


*Истории харинама-санкиртаны. Выпуск 8*  
3 фев 2017

Эту историю рассказал Вальмики прабху (Владимир Слепцов).

"В свое время я еще не знал, кто такой Баларама и как Он проявляется в жизни, я только знал одно: Баларама - это олицетворение силы. Но с другой стороны я думал: Как практически понять, что Баларама дает силу? И Господь тут же устроил ситуацию.

Была харинама, 9 мая, мы пели возле дороги, где очень много машин и людей, там такой раджас - машины гудят, люди как сумасшедшие носятся и не слышат ни харинамы, ничего. И мы решили уйти оттуда и пойти в парк, надо было пройти метров 500, мы свернули ковры, оборудование и понесли. И чтобы время не терять, мы шли и пели киртан. И сзади нас шла какая-то группа людей, человек пять, и я слышу за спиной, как один из них говорит преданному: Что вы здесь ерундой занимаетесь? Какой смысл в том, что вы идете и что-то поете?

И преданный говорит:

- Мы воспеваем имена Бога, нам нравится прославлять Бога, Он нам все дает. Все, что нам нужно.

- И что Он вам дает?

Преданный говорит: 

- Все дает.

И начал перечислять, и в какой-то момент сказал: 

- Силу дает.

Тот говорит:

- Да ладно, Бог не дает силу. У нас у самих должна быть сила, мы должны заниматься, чтобы быть сильными.

Я вскользь слышу этот разговор, и все равно дальше иду, пою. И друг говорит:

- Нет-нет, вся сила у Бога. Только Он нам дает силу.

А этот человек говорит:

- Я не верю. Ты не убедишь меня. Вот я занимаюсь спортом, и я сильный. И Бог здесь вообще ни при чем. Это мои усилия. Я, - говорит, - сомневаюсь.

И меня это немножко задело, как вызов такой моему другу кинули, и я перестал терпеть все это безобразие, и говорю: «А я тебе 100 процентов даю, что вся сила у Бога!» - и поворачиваюсь... И я увидел его. У него шеи нет - голова и плечи сразу. Он весь такой квадратный, в белой футболке, обтянут весь, везде бицепсы, где-то на голову выше меня... И он мне говорит: «А я сомневаюсь в этом!»

А назад уже отступать не в моих правилах - шаг сделал, делай второй шаг.

И тем более тут преданные стоят, их человек 15, и они тоже в этот разговор влились. И они меня вдохновляют не сдаваться. И я думаю: Раз начал, надо говорить дальше что-то. И я говорю:

- А я вот сомневаюсь, что вся сила у тебя. Я знаю, что тебе ее Бог дает.

Он говорит:

- Ты сомневаешься?

Я говорю:

- Да, сомневаюсь. А также я не сомневаюсь, что вся сила в святом имени Бога - вот мы поем, и мы сильные. Мы тебя не боимся.

Он говорит:

- Может быть, ты со мной силой хочешь помериться?

Я говорю:

- Ну, могу.

Сам говорю, и знаю, что это не я говорю. Это просто нереально - нам с ним мериться силами.

- А что ты предлагаешь?

Я говорю:

- Ну давай на руках поборемся просто, как мирные люди, - а сам смотрю на его бицепсы.

Ну и преданные мне говорят:

- Да ты что, вообще? Опозоришь нас всех сейчас!

Он говорит:

- Ну ладно, давай, - и своим друзьям: - Смотрите, он сам предложил! Я вообще ему ничего не говорил, он сам захотел.

И мы поставили колонку большую, преданный, с которым он спорил вначале, взял две караталы и говорит: Я буду рефери.Он положил две караталы и говорит: «Если рука касается караталы - останавливаемся, победа значит».

И там столько народу собралось! Уже и ковер расстелили, и люди из парка, которые просто сидели на лавочках, подходят, - всегда же тайна влечет... человек 150, наверное, собралось, и преданных человек 70 - такая толпа.

И я весь красный как рак. Ужас, опозорен я вообще.. И Кришна дает разум: «Предавайся!». - А что делать? Я сразу вспоминаю: Где силу брать? Где силу брать? БАЛАРАМ… И я начал молить: Баларам, пожалуйста, не дай мне опозориться…Баларам… Баларам… Я внутри повторял искренне. Я не верил в его силу, я просто верил в то, что я могу не опозориться здесь, если буду молиться Балараме. Это единственное, во что у меня была вера. Я говорю: Баларам! Дай мне возможность не опозориться. Все преданные смотрят! Столько людей! Мы же проповедуем! Просто ради проповеди помоги мне!

И я начал внутри повторять мантру: Баларам-Баларам-Баларам-Баларам... Он смотрит на меня:

- Что ты там шепчешь?

Я говорю:

- Молюсь Господу чтоб сил дал.

- Да, говорит, бесполезно. Вся сила здесь, показывая на свои бицепсы.

Я: - Ну ладно. Баларам-Баларам-Баларам…

И мы стали бороться...

Я его поборол. Серьезно. Преданные на видео это снимали. Мы потом смотрели и в шоке были просто. В какой-то момент, когда мы посчитали: раз-два-три, - я почувствовал, что моя рука стала просто как железная. Она даже не сдвинулась.

Мне показалось, что это я прилагаю усилия и подумал: Ничего себе, он такой дохлый что ли? Как только я так подумал, моя рука подалась вниз, я: «Баларам-Баларам-Баларам!», и тут же рука снова стала железной... и в это время в сердце я просто почувствовал могущество Баларамы. Баларам Сам пришел, Он там был, потому что то, что там произошло, это нереально просто, это ни в какие рамки не лезет. Минуты две он просто потел, и потом я уже устал и подумал: Баларам, пожалуйста, надо заканчивать это все. И как бы приложил какие-то усилия, чтобы это все естественно выглядело и... прижал его руку к лежащей на колонке каратале. Он сказал: «Не может быть!» А преданные там все до потолка аж подпрыгнули: Джаааай! Он говорит:

- Давай левой!

Я говорю:

- Давай вообще! Джай Баларам! - прям вслух сказал: Джай Баларам! Давай!

И левой сразу поборол его. И преданные: Джааай Баларам!

И он отошел. Он полтора часа сидел, смотрел, как мы пели. Он не сходил с места, он просто сидел и смотрел. А потом, когда все закончилось и мы начали собирать все, он подошел ко мне, обнял меня и говорит: «Сфотографируйте меня с этим Буддой».

В этот момент у меня очень огромная вера пришла в Балараму. В то, что Баларам всегда рядом. Это только вопрос нашей веры - насколько мы предаемся этому процессу. Но Баларам никуда не уйдет, потому что это Кришна. Наши эмоции играют важнейшую роль. Когда они искренние и неподдельные - Кришна тут же откликается."

Группа:
https://vk.com/radhe_shyam_book

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

(Господь Брахма сказал: )
*Дорогой Господь, о Верховная Личность Бога, Ты — Высшая Душа. Тех, кто медитирует на Твое трансцендентное тело, Ты непременно защищаешь от любых страхов и даже от нависшей над ними угрозы смерти.* 

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады :

Каждому предстоит умереть, ибо смерть — это одно из проявлений Верховной Личности Бога и никто не способен ее избежать. Однако, если человек становится преданным, он может прожить дольше, чем ему предначертано судьбой. Жизнь любого существа ограничена определенным сроком, но для преданного она может быть продлена, ибо _Верховный Господь по Своей милости способен аннулировать последствия его кармы_. Законы кармы не властны над преданным. По беспричинной милости Верховного Господа преданный может даже прожить дольше, чем ему предписано. Бог защищает преданных даже от самой грозной опасности, смерти.

[ Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.10.29 ]

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/w.../?preview=true

----------


## Юра-веда

> Дорогой Господь, о Верховная Личность Бога, Ты — Высшая Душа. Тех, кто медитирует на Твое трансцендентное тело, Ты непременно защищаешь от любых страхов и даже от нависшей над ними угрозы смерти. 
> Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады :
> Каждому предстоит умереть, ибо смерть — это одно из проявлений Верховной Личности Бога и никто не способен ее избежать. Однако, если человек становится преданным, он может прожить дольше, чем ему предначертано судьбой. Жизнь любого существа ограничена определенным сроком, но для преданного она может быть продлена, ибо Верховный Господь по Своей милости способен аннулировать последствия его кармы. Законы кармы не властны над преданным. По беспричинной милости Верховного Господа преданный может даже прожить дольше, чем ему предписано. Бог защищает преданных даже от самой грозной опасности, смерти.
> [ Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.10.29 ]


Золотые слова! 
С практикой Бхакти-йоги в жизнь вошло ощущение, словно меня окружили - взяли в тёплый, мягкий нежный кокон света. Вроде бы живу в том же измерении, но события касаются иначе. Это можно сравнить, так: прежде я шёл через "лес жизни", то спотыкаясь, то получая хлёсткие удары ветками, то застревая между болотных кочек, а также кусаемый насекомыми; теперь словно передвигаюсь по этому "лесу" на вездеходе, защищённый его бронёй. ...

----------


## Маричка

Религия которая ставит материальные цели является ложной.А ее адепты не получив просимого становятся атеистами.и вообще служение Богу и лечение с Его помощью гнилых зубов это разные вещи.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> становятся атеистами


Вот вы... про чудеса - не верите ) про "карма сгорает" ... специально вам слова Господа Брахмы и Прабхупады привела - игнорируете )   

Это же прямое вмешательство Кришны в жизни дорогих Ему душ, а вы говорите "не получив просимого...". Они материального и не ищут, они уже в служении. И никто здесь не против врачей (я лично врачей понимаю и уважаю), но слуга может попросить защиты у Господина - и получить ответ.

Вам наверное срочно надо служение... в служении сердце смягчается )

----------


## Александр Н

Эту историю рассказал Вальмики прабху (Владимир Слепцов).

Посчастливилось слышать это из первых уст.
Джай Баларам!

----------


## Юра-веда

> Религия которая ставит материальные цели является ложной. А ее адепты не получив просимого становятся атеистами. ...


Вы правы! 
Однако вайшнавизм как раз не относится к таким учениям. 
Существует разница, и, быть может, вы её не различили: подмечать перемены по ходу движения духовной жизни и ставить какие-либо (например, материальные) цели. Конечно, можно увидев перемены к лучшему расслабиться и "почивать на лаврах", но сие не значит, что виноват вайшнавизм. ...

С другой стороны, имеются такие учения, в которых есть виды спасения на разных уровнях. Эти учения допускают исполнения улучшения материальных условий, здоровья, взаимоотношений - как спасение на нижнем уровне. Далее, дав испытать преходящее счастье, они дают накопить ещё больший силовой потенциал, чтобы существо доросло до райских миров. Более продвинутым предлагается выход за пределы материального существования.

...

----------


## Маричка

Нужно обратиться к гуру и спросить должны ли мы лечить зубы молитвой ведь у нас их 32 и нас довольно много? Если кто то предлагает Кришне прекрасный прасад а я предложу ему свой гнилой зуб в этот момент не совершу ли я оскорбление?

----------


## Юра-веда

> Нужно обратиться к гуру и спросить должны ли мы лечить зубы молитвой ведь у нас их 32 и нас довольно много? Если кто то предлагает Кришне прекрасный прасад а я предложу ему свой гнилой зуб в этот момент не совершу ли я оскорбление?


Обратитесь, конечно. 

Если говорить о нужде в виде каких-то освобождений, то это направление к соответствующим разделам Вед. Кришна специально их оставил для таких случаев. Там и практики соответствующие и молитвы, мантры. 
Можно обратиться за помощью и к Кришне, и к Его экспансиям, ничего скверного в этом нет, но это уже не Бхакти-йога. 
Нельзя снимать со счетов также и то, что Кришна видит состояние преданного и может Сам направить обстоятельства так, что проблема с зубом решится. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBrUhtfcGXM

----------


## Маричка

> «Когда дерево срубают под корень, оно тут же падает и начинает засыхать. Подобно этому, если не заботиться о теле, считая его ложным, или, иными словами, если сразу вырвать с корнем иллюзию, тело непременно засохнет».
> 
>                                                                                                                                          «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (8.19.40)
> 
> 
> Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: «…Тот, кто полностью занят служением Кришне, не должен пренебрегать телом, считая его материальным. Любой, кто пренебрегает своим телом, занятым в служенииГосподу, *стоит на пути ложного самоотречения*. Если не заботиться о теле надлежащим образом, оно падает и высыхает, как вырванное с корнем дерево, от которого уже не получишь ни цветов, ни плодов. Поэтому о теле надо как следует заботиться. Хотя и зная о бренности своего тела, человек не должен допускать, чтобы это тело сожрал тигр или убил враг. Нужно делать все необходимое, чтобы защитить свое тело».
> 
>                                                                                                      Источник: Хари-канта деви даси "Истинный джентльмен"


тт

----------


## Юра-веда

Забота о теле - это само собой. Только врачи тут не нужны. Да и врачи нынче ни те, в основном узкоспециализированные. 
Настоящий врач способен поставить верный диагноз и грамотно проконсультировать, помочь выздороветь от любой болезни, если она не запущена до состояния операбельности. ...

Вы, вполне возразите: "Ну, как же, надо ведь прививки ставить, чтобы быть здоровыми"
Только какие нынче прививки? 
Один ужас. Люди после них лежат пластами несколько дней, а дети если и выживают, то отстают в развитии. 
Раньше такого точно не было.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Нужно обратиться к гуру и спросить должны ли мы лечить зубы молитвой ведь у нас их 32 и нас довольно много? Если кто то предлагает Кришне прекрасный прасад а я предложу ему свой гнилой зуб в этот момент не совершу ли я оскорбление?


Вы иначе совершаете оскорбление: считая себя умнее инициированного преданного + безо всяких оснований приводите притянутую за уши цитату Прабхупады.  
Зачем передергиваете? Прабху ясно написал, что там было какое-то служение, а к стоматологу позже можно было сходить. 

Вы зачем дерзите. И зачем здесь на форуме вообще?

----------


## Маричка

> Маричка, вы не понимаете, о чем эта тема )
> О том, как иногда и без врачей Кришна или Вайшнавы помогают.
> У тех, занят в служении Кришне, карма сгорает. Слышали о таком?


Без врачей проходят многие болезни и зубная боль даже у атеистов. 

Карма сгорает вся и хорошая и плохая конечно плохой больше потому рассчитывать на то что сгорит первой карма больного зуба было бы наивно.




> Вы зачем дерзите. И зачем здесь на форуме вообще?


Я часть вашей кармы потому и вы и я оказались тут одновременно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я часть вашей кармы потому и вы и я оказались тут одновременно.


Ну это легко исправить  :smilies:

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Спасибо всем за участие в теме! Всем здоровья и благополучия! Да пребудет милость Верховного Господа Кришны со всеми!

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

В интернете есть много свидетельств верующих преданных, когда Господь Кришна по вере и молитве исцеляет от самых разных болезней! Слава Господу!

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Дорогие преданные, есть ли здесь те, в жизни которых происходили чудеса физического исцеления?
Слышал много свидетельств исцеления в христианских церквях во Имя Господа Иисуса. Иисус Христос, когда был на земле, исцелил многих людей по вере.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> ... И меня это немножко задело, как вызов такой моему другу кинули, и я перестал терпеть все это безобразие, и говорю: «А я тебе 100 процентов даю, что вся сила у Бога!» - и поворачиваюсь... И я увидел его. У него шеи нет - голова и плечи сразу.
> 
> ...
> 
> Сам говорю, и знаю, что это не я говорю. Это просто нереально - нам с ним мериться силами.
> 
> ...
> 
> И там столько народу собралось! Уже и ковер расстелили, и люди из парка, которые просто сидели на лавочках, подходят, - всегда же тайна влечет... человек 150, наверное, собралось, и преданных человек 70 - такая толпа.
> ...


Очень вдохновляющая история. Спасибо (и Вам, и прабху) за нее огромное!  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Сева

Вообще вопрос сложный )) 
Потому что чистый преданный насколько я понимаю не должен ничего просить у Кришны для себя.
Служить Кришне можно и с больным зубом - просто терпеть. А если хочешь облегчить страдания это уже корысть.

Другое дело что Кришна исполняет и корыстные желания как например в случае с Дхрувой махараджем.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

А куда подевался автор этой темы, Ачьюта Кришна прабху?  :mig: 
Возвращайтесь, Вы нужны нам!  :smilies:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Баларам-Баларам-Баларам…


Только правильно будет не "Баларам", а "Баларама"  :smilies:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Дополнение, что бороться - зря тратить силы, а также бросающий вызов - всегда агрессор, следовательно он заслуживает соответствующего отношения. Ну а если шеи не видно - худать надо  :mig:   :rgunimagu:

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Почему бы не попробовать забивать молитвой гвозди? Это же не проще чем лечить молитвой рак.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

ШБ 6.18
_
"ТЕКСТ 72
Сперва я разрубил младенца в твоем лоне на семь частей, каждая из которых превратилась в целого ребенка. Затем каждого из них я рассек еще на семь частей, но никто из них по милости Верховного Господа не погиб.

ТЕКСТ 73
Дорогая мать, я был поражен, увидев, что все сорок девять сыновей остались живы. Я решил, что таков побочный результат твоего преданного служения и поклонения Господу Вишну.

ТЕКСТ 74
Хотя те, кто поглощен поклонением Верховной Личности Бога, не рассчитывают взамен получить от Господа ни какой-либо материальной награды, ни даже освобождения, Господь Кришна все же исполняет все их желания.

ТЕКСТ 75
Высшая цель всех устремлений в жизни — стать слугой Верховной Личности Бога. Если разумный человек служит самому дорогому объекту нашей любви, Господу, дарующему Себя Своим преданным, то разве станет он желать материального счастья, доступного даже в аду?

ТЕКСТ 76
О мать, о лучшая из женщин, я просто глупец. Прости меня, пожалуйста, за все мои злодеяния. Сорок девять твоих сыновей родились невредимыми благодаря силе твоего преданного служения, хотя я и пытался разрубить их на части."_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

В ШБ 6.19 описан обет-обряд пумсавана (*который относится к преданному служению*), который исполняет все материальные желания.
В том числе упомянуто и про лечение болезней.

_ТЕКСТ 25
Тщательно исполняя этот обет в строгом соответствии с указаниями шастр, уже в этой жизни человек получит от Господа все благословения, которых желает. Женщина, совершающая этот обряд, наверняка обретет счастье, достаток, сыновей, мужа, благословленного долгой жизнью, доброе имя и хороший дом.

ТЕКСТЫ 26 - 28
Если этот обет будет исполнять девушка на выданье, она получит замечательного мужа. Одинокая женщина [авира], не имеющая сына или мужа, вознесется в духовный мир, а мать, потерявшая сыновей, обретет сына-долгожителя и будет жить в достатке; несчастная обретет великую удачу, а уродливая станет красавицей. Больной человек сможет снова стать здоровым и работоспособным. Если рассказывать эту историю во время проведения жертвоприношений предкам и полубогам (особенно во время церемонии шраддха), то обитатели Питрилоки и полубоги останутся очень довольны и исполнят все ваши желания. Кроме того, тем, кто совершает этот обряд, остаются очень довольны Господь Вишну и Его супруга — богиня процветания, мать Лакшми. Итак, о царь Парикшит, я постарался во всех подробностях рассказать тебе о том, как Дити совершала этот обряд, в результате чего она обрела хороших детей, Марутов, и счастливую жизнь._

Сыновья Дити остались живы именно благодаря этому обету, даже несмотря на то, что он и был немного нарушен.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Конечно свидетельства из книг охватывающих собой период вечность+ это аргумент.

Но как мне думается автор хотел получить примеры из нашего опыта.Мой опыт говорит о том что полезнее проще и правильнее обратиться с болезнью к врачу.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Ну а мой скромный опыт говорит о том, что если человек полностью здоров, то совсем необязательно он при этом счастлив. А поэтому предпочту быть в первую очередь счастливым, а со здоровьем уже - как получится. Слышал, что лучше всего ориентироваться на отлично, а если будешь стараться на отлично - то на хорошо и, тем более, на удовлетворительно точно получится...

----------


## Alinochka

Не могу сказать об исцелении, но боль однозначно утихает после молитвы. Сначала случайно заметила, а теперь уже точно это вижу.

----------


## Darina

Я верю во внезапное исцеление. Это, прежде всего, работа с тонким миром. Ты должен принять болезнь в себе и отпустить. И каждый день обращаться к Богу с молитвой во спасение. Человек Бога может исцелиться

----------

